
Andrew Ng Is Leaving Baidu - nichodges
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/603897/andrew-ng-is-leaving-baidu-in-search-of-a-big-new-ai-mission/
======
danyim
Dupe
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13928638](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13928638)

